# Look Carbon Bottle Cages - Source?



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Does anybody have a source for Look carbon bottle cages in the US, or even mail order from Europe?

Thanks,


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*LOOK Carbon Bottle Cage*

I bought a couple thru Hong Kong Bike Shop from E-Bay for around $40.00 (US) plus shipping. The Seller has been great to deal with fast shipment and great prices.

I've also purchased a couple items through www.cyclesuperstore.ie. Again, great communication, fast shipment and great prices. So far, these have been the best sources for LOOK accessores that I have found thus far.

It would be great to keep a thread of the places that sell LOOK gear. :idea:


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

My shop in Beijing has it. We supply all equipments to the national team. If you want, we can mail it to you. 

http://www.holybrother.com/china/index.asp


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Try R&A Cycles (718-638-0479). I was in their shop today and saw one on the shelf.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat/cad/tlsstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=US-LOOKCARBONCAGE


----------

